# brute force offset



## goindeep (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a brute force 650I and 30'' silverbacks im looking for rims and found some I like will a +2.5 offset work


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Kinda a strange number but if that's out, then yes. Most have their first number being the distance in from center hub then the second number is out like 5+3,4+3,4+2...ect. IRSs all work fine with up to +3. After that we consider that as being for the SRSs...like 2+4...ect.


----------



## goindeep (Nov 9, 2012)

yea I know its a strange number. they are vision wheels


Vision Wheel

theres the link


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

A 2+5 will work on your brute but that is a sra offset and if your using spacers you will likely have some rubbing issues but without spacers your going to be just fine


----------



## goindeep (Nov 9, 2012)

ok thanks do you ride with pondbird?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah I built his bike lol....are you the one that bought my black hmf pipe lol.....


----------



## goindeep (Nov 9, 2012)

haha yea Im going to be coming down to ryc one day. I always seem to break something the week before lol


----------

